# LR Classic crashing



## Dan Minto (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello all,

I've been using LR Classic on Mac OSX High Sierra but changed to a newer 27" iMac - exactly the same setup, however, only had 4GB on the new one. LR Classic just wouldn't stop crashing; once the grid was chosen, even selecting two or three photographs, crash, crash, crash. 

Thinking that it probably was a memory problem, I upgraded the RAM to 16GB and now it is stable for about 5 minutes and I can do more or less anything. After this though, LR crashes again.

The photo count is over 176,000 as I am a semi professional sports photographer so I appreciate this cold be the problem behind it too.

I'm at a bit of a loss really.

Any suggestions would be really welcome, thank you.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2020)

You probably should be able to work with 16GB of RAM  But 32GB would only improve your lot.     I would not worry about 176K images in your catalog as Lightroom Classic only works  with one at a time most of the time.    Exporting large numbers of images can fill up a small working storage area (freespace on the primary disk) 
I would look into the GPU.   Does it meet Lightrooms needs.  

Click the menu {Help}{System Info...} and past the contents of the dialog into your next reply.    This should give us some  needed information.  If we can't identify a Lightroom Classic issue, then it may very well be a hardware issue. 

Why have you not upgraded to MacOS 10.15.x?


----------



## Zenon (Feb 13, 2020)

I just got a new 27" iMac with the i7 processor and 250GB SSD. Mine rocks and I'm on Catalina and using 9.2. It has 32GB of RAM but 16 should be adequate and this is why. I also use a 2015 MacBook Air with i5 and 4GB of RAM and it never crashes. It also on Catalina and running 9.2. I'm travelling now and editing using my MacBook.

Have you tried reinstalling LR? Where are your files stored and how much stooge space do you use.  I seem to always revert back to this document as it helped me a lot with general performance. 

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/optimize-performance-lightroom.html
Just a warning. If you upgrade to Catalina your 32 bit apps will stop working.


----------



## Dan Minto (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is the screen dump of what you asked for. I think if LR needs 32GB of RAM to work, I may look elsewhere. 
Catalina doesn't interest me yet; I never jump up to a new OS.
Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2020)

Dan Minto said:


> Here is the screen dump of what you asked for. I think if LR needs 32GB of RAM to work, I may look elsewhere.
> Catalina doesn't interest me yet; I never jump up to a new OS.
> Thanks for any help you can offer


Your system info  says the you are running an obsolete version Lightroom (5.7)  But your initial post  says: "LR Classic 9.1 Photo RAW 12"

If you do have a subscription to an Adobe photographers plan, you should install that.    Catalina is at version 10.15.3 and is hardly considered a new OS.  It is quite stable and Apple has corrected most of the bugs in earlier releases.  You seem to have completely overlooked the Mojave upgrade to MacOS (10.14). Your operating system is 2+ years out of date.  Apple has made lots of improvements in those 2+ years. 
Likewise,  Adobe has made great strides in performance since LR 5.7.    I think if you can first figure out why you are running an LR5.7 app instead of the Lightroom Classic  (v9.2) , you will go a long way to resolve why your  Lightroom app is crashing. 

I'm certain that your problems will go away IF you upgrade your app and catalog to Lightroom Classic v9.2 and then upgrade your OS to a more modern version (10.15.3) that can take advantage of your hardware.


----------



## Dan Minto (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for your input.

I have 4 machines in my house, 2 laptops and 2 iMacs. The 27" one is new, bought from my local college where I work part time. My older, 21" iMac ran LR and never once crashed.

I have an Adobe subscription for the two laptops as they come with me out in the field for my sports stuff. The two iMacs have LR Classic as a standalone system, hence my error in the screen shots.

It is not feasible to buy two subscriptions. Indeed, that's something I wouldn't even consider.

If Adobe can't look after a Classic version of it's software, that's really poor showing. As I stated above, my older iMac with less memory, running the same OS didn't crash once.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 19, 2020)

Dan,
I've checked for crash reports under your Adobe Id and find none in our system. Is it Lightroom crashing or the OS? Do you get a dialog? Is it the OS dialog or the Adobe dialog? 

You may need to post a video of the crash.


----------



## Dan Minto (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Rikk

Thanks for your input, it's definitely a LR fault. I should go and try to replicate the problem today and screen record it.


----------



## Dan Minto (Feb 20, 2020)

I've managed to capture the crash report which shows it is a LR fault. I've attached the text file showing the data.

Hope you may be able to throw some (light) on it!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 20, 2020)

Dan Minto said:


> I've managed to capture the crash report which shows it is a LR fault. I've attached the text file showing the data.
> 
> Hope you may be able to throw some (light) on it!


This machine was running LR v5.   The error thread suggests the crashed thread "LmModelsThread.lua" was the cause.  This implies to me that a third party plugin could be the cause.   If you have plugins installed on that machine, I would recommend disabling them all and re-enable them one by one to identify the culprit.

Do you own a 6.x licensees that could be installed on this machine instead?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Feb 20, 2020)

I am sorry but Adobe no longer offers support for Lightroom 5.x.  Current supported versions are 9.x and 8.x. You would need to update to one of those versions and see if the crash is still present. 

It does explain why I could not find the report however as I only search on currently supported versions. 

Cletus' suggestion is a good place to follow up.


----------



## Dan Minto (Mar 25, 2020)

Update - Thanks everyone, problem solved. Adobe update sorted the error; no crashes to report thankfully.


----------

